# click pens



## aggromere (Dec 30, 2010)

Over Christmas I was asked about making a click pen by a group of nurses that work together and all want matching pens.  They want click pens (i guess they are easier for nurses to use).  The only click pen I have made is the vertex and it would not work for them.

I have seen a lot of posts about failure of click pens.  Any tips on what is the best click pen kit to get in terms of reliability?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Monty (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the feel of the clicker mechanism in the Clicker Pen from CSUSA http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Pen_Making___Ballpoint_Pen_Kits?Args=


----------



## Whaler (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 for the Clicker but priced much better at LauLau, I also like the Vertex from PSI.


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 30, 2010)

I've made the Pro gel click from PSI and the Sierra click and never had any failures after several hundred of each.
Stay away from the click from WC.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm another fan of the long clicker. I get mine from LauLau because for some reason they manage to get them delivered to the UK in less than a week.

Although I really like the pen, it is a bit noisy and perhaps a bit bulky for a delicate little nurse. :biggrin: I guess they want clickers so they can use them one-handed. ( Clip board in the other hand)


----------



## pentex (Dec 30, 2010)

i have used the short style sierra click pen as my carry pen for some time and have had no problems.


----------



## manatee (Dec 30, 2010)

I have had problems with the Polaris click pen from PSI!


----------



## chrisk (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 for the Clicker.


----------



## ToddMR (Dec 30, 2010)

From what I have personally made I like the Wall Street II click, and the Big Ben Click.  Both seem to work well for me.


----------



## relyeace (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 for the Clicker.  I got mine from LauLau.


----------



## Padre (Dec 30, 2010)

I got the Sierra click from Exotics.  Fast delivery and nice pen.


----------



## el_d (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 for Lau Lau's long click. My personal favorite. Never had any problems with mine other than the plastic parts of the refills having not been "cleaned" right and having extra "flash" on the ends. 

I have also had good luck with the "modified" Sierra style click. Use the shorter tube and throw away the metal nib.

Too bad they don't make an elegant beauty click. 


Either one with upgraded ink have been good for me.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 30, 2010)

I have made about 10 of the pro gel click from PSI and not a problem with any of then. My wife isn't a fan of the refill that comes with them it writes a little blotchy.


----------



## rej19 (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the long clicks also from LauLau. They are great for displaying a beautiful wood or acrylic. Some of the LauLau segmented pens displayed on his website are beautiful.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the long clicker from CSUSA but get them from Aaron also. The PSI gel writer pro is a nice pen but I do not like the black line clips on any pen. But, I have made several of the gel writer pros and was making them with one piece barrels long before the one piece clicker came along. Info on making the gel writer pro from PSI into a one piece long clicker can be found on my website at http://redriverpens.com/pdf%20files/click%20pen.pdf I just wish they would dress up the clip and make it without the black line...and in chrome.

A picture of them can be seen here: http://redriverpens.com/Unique pens.htm  ... scroll down to the bottom or just enjoy the page.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Wildman (Dec 30, 2010)

Button Click Pen with Double Center Ring

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/Button_Click_Pen_with_Double_Center_Ring.html

I like this pen better than CSUSA click pen. Both Berea & CSUSA have omitted making instructions for making a press block for pressing in Click mechanism. 

If you press on the clicker during assembly may end up with a pen that will not function. So making a press block allows you to press click mechanism into barrel without depressing clicker.  Essentially a waste block with hole drilled in center that fits shoulders of click mechanism, which presses on shoulder instead of clicker when assembling. 

The WC clicker pen looks the same as CSUSA, they do provide instructions for press block. 

A lot of ladies like my Polaris click pens which does not require a press block for assembly. They have updated the instructions too!  I use a homemade pressing tool that brass sizing tool fits on for pressing in mechanism net. See my pictures for example little wood thingy with brass sizing tool on it.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 30, 2010)

Wildman said:


> Button Click Pen with Double Center Ring
> 
> http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/Button_Click_Pen_with_Double_Center_Ring.html
> 
> ...



If you're referring to the  "Clicker pen", CSUSA does have instructions + a dedicated "press tool". Here:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/woodturners/Images/pdfs/clicker_pen.pdf

Furthermore, CSUSA provide one press tool with every Clickers batch while Aaron Lau has a press tool in every Clicker's kit plastic bag.


----------



## JimMc7 (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the looks of the long click but prefer the operation of the shortened Sierra click with replacement springs from Wood'N'Whimsies.


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 30, 2010)

el_d said:


> Too bad they don't make an elegant beauty click.


 

They do. I think Bear Tooth has them.


Found them, here you go...

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_98


----------



## broitblat (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 on the Sierra click from my experience.

  -Barry


----------



## Tage (Dec 30, 2010)

I made 10 PSI Gatsby clicks as Christmas gifts for teachers and a couple of nurses....they all seem to prefer the click.  So far no problems, nice pens.


----------



## navycop (Dec 30, 2010)

DozerMite said:


> I've made the Pro gel click from PSI and the Sierra click and never had any failures after several hundred of each.
> Stay away from the click from WC.


 I made a few click from WC. Had no problems.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 30, 2010)

I too have had luck with the sierra clicks, especially the new elegant clicks from Berea!


----------



## Eyeshooter (Dec 30, 2010)

The nurses, docs, EMTs, police etc prefer the click pens because they always have something else in their other hand and twists just don't work for them. I actually give my pens away to doctors and scrub nurses who are my clients and my son is an EMT. The Sierra Elegant click from Exotic Blanks is what I've used and so far, everyone is happy.
John


----------



## el_d (Dec 31, 2010)

DozerMite said:


> el_d said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad they don't make an elegant beauty click.
> ...



I talking about the smaller Elegant Beauty not the Elegant sierra. Those are smaller and to me, look more feminine. Ive never seen theose as a click.


----------



## phil (Dec 31, 2010)

el_d said:


> DozerMite said:
> 
> 
> > el_d said:
> ...



you mean like this

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=72830

i got the kit from bear tooth woods. here is the link to the kit i used. its gotta be the best click kit ive seen. even better than a bic! its smooth, very positive, and quiet. none of that grinding you get with the regular sierra clicks. 

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_97&products_id=1511


----------



## Wildman (Dec 31, 2010)

Turning a Click Pen

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/woodturners/Images/pdfs/click_pen.pdf

Stand by my post at one time provided instructions for press block.  Guess they now use the cap bushing instead.


----------



## navycop (Dec 31, 2010)

Wildman said:


> Turning a Click Pen
> 
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/woodturners/Images/pdfs/click_pen.pdf
> 
> Stand by my post at one time provided instructions for press block. Guess they now use the cap bushing instead.


 
I didn't see them mention a press block either. I know it is mentioned in the woodcraft click pen instructions.

4. *[FONT=Swis721 BT,Swis721 BT][FONT=Swis721 BT,Swis721 BT]Note: failure to use a press block as described in this step to press the chrome threaded insert will damage the clicker mechanism.
*[/FONT][/FONT]Make a press block to press the chrome threaded insert into the upper barrel by drilling a 6mm hole in a scrap of ¾" thick wood. When pressing the Internally Threaded Sleeve (D) into the upper barrel, insert the gold "click" button into the hole in the scrap wood so that you are pressing on the Top Cap (H) and not the gold click mechanism button.


----------



## phil (Dec 31, 2010)

navycop said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > Turning a Click Pen
> ...


 
why not just unscrew the button, then after pressing, screw it back in?


----------



## el_d (Dec 31, 2010)

phil said:


> el_d said:
> 
> 
> > DozerMite said:
> ...



Excellent!!!

Will have to stop by Ernies site to try them.... thanks for the info Phil. Any difference in tubes between the clicks and twists?

I would consider these for nurses.


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 31, 2010)

el_d said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > el_d said:
> ...


 

And the difference is??  The plating??   It's the same pen I posted the link to. Even the same place...


----------



## phil (Dec 31, 2010)

nope, both 27/64. and same bushings as the sierra/gatsby/mesa ect. happy to ablige!


----------



## phil (Dec 31, 2010)

DozerMite said:


> el_d said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


 
sorry didnt see this, the only difference that i can see is that the one you posted is the elegant sierra, the one i posted is the elegant beauty sierra. hmmm not sure what the difference would be. i made the elegant beauty.


----------



## el_d (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry guys I didn't look at the size of the bit and thought it was the smaller elegant beauty(aero??), not the elegant beauty Sierra. That is a Berea Elegant Sierra, also sometimes called an Elegant Beauty Sierra. The difference is the Elegant Sierra twists at the bottom and is a little larger. The Elegant Beauty has a longer metal piece at the top and twists at the top. It also uses a smaller tube. 

Tu CS



phil said:


> DozerMite said:
> 
> 
> > el_d said:
> ...


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2011)

manatee said:


> I have had problems with the Polaris click pen from PSI!


 

ive hadproblems with these also


----------



## Tage (Jan 6, 2011)

Tage said:


> I made 10 PSI Gatsby clicks as Christmas gifts for teachers and a couple of nurses....they all seem to prefer the click.  So far no problems, nice pens.




So one week after posting this, my wife dropped hers on the floor and the button broke off (the plastic piece the button screws into broke)....so maybe my initial recommendation on the Gatsby has changed!  

I really like the looks of the Elegant Sierra Click at Bear Tooth.  As a lot of people I talk to like click pens, I'd like to look into this one.  Does anyone know if the click mechanism is more robust than the Gatsby?  Metal parts?

I'm not ready to trash the Gatsby, since it was dropped on a tile floor, and maybe no mechanism would survive that if it landed the wrong way.

Sorry OP, not meaning to hijack the post.  Just thought this might add to the discussion.
Thanks


----------

